# Wrong trunk lid? - 69 GTO Judge Clone



## mnfirefighter (May 6, 2018)

Just got my 69 GTO clone. It is rough and has a lot wrong but it is my project. I assume when they did the clone conversion they put the wrong deck lid on? I took a picture with measurements. Can anyone confirm this? The opposite way would be if the trunk is correct but they used a different bumper and taillights which I find harder to believe / to do. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*welcome*

ohhhhhhh yahhhhhhh


68 lid fer sure ........ ....

bummer


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Cool photo. Always wondered if a 68 decklid could be bolted to a 69 and still close. Looks like it's possible. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

